# How do you care for a mole?



## Mandy Wyckens (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, I'm Mandy! Call me mad, but I am interested in raising unusual, wild pets (pigeons, possums, rats, etc). Lately, I've been noticing that my backyard had moles. I watched a few videos of moles shortly after discovering them on my property. I must admit, they are oddly adorable despite their large hands and lack of eyes! I found out online that their lifespans are 3 years, but can stretch up to 6 years. Their diet mainly consists of nuts, worms, and insects. I have a fairly big, clear box that I can fill up with dirt, and a water dispenser for rodents.

Would moles live longer if they were raised as pets? 
Do they like to be pet/scratched? 
Is it possible to wash them with water?
Do they need to dig to live or is it just to find food? 
Would it become stressed if I handled it? 
How often should I feed it? 
Would it use a hamster wheel/ tubes? 
Would it recognize me by scent?
Thank you for looking over this!


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Is capturing and keeping wild animals legal where you live? That should really be your first question. 

The second would be; is it ethical or right to take an animal from the wild for my own amusement/ is this in the best interests of the animal?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

No wild animal will thrive if taken out of its natural environment, and why would you want to anyway?

You certainly wouldn’t be able to replicate a mole’s environment or dietary needs, not to mention the sheer cruelty of taking one from the wild.

There are plenty of small furries available if you want a pet. Obviously moles have never been bred as pets because they’re totally unsuitable.


----------



## Mandy Wyckens (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you for your replies. I had no idea that raising a mole would be that complicated and stressful for the animals. I got the idea of raising it from the people who have for wild possums as pets. I was just scared that the little creatures would eventually get caught and killed by someone or something else.


----------

